# New Shock Mounts!!!



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

from NPM:










http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/shigspeed/

QUote:
If you have converted to Ground Control coil-overs and want to get rid of the pesky rear rattle we've found the product for you.
We have tested SHigSpeed mounts on our SE-R Cup Racecar as well as some of the hotter street cars around and found that the mounts quiet the rear suspension and improve rear control by reducing flex.

I got an e-mail and they sell for $150-WUTDOUGUYZTHINK???


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

Are these better than the Motivational mounts?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

dAMN JUST ONE RESPONSE IN LIKE TWO WEEKS..... 

Oh and I dunno --thats what I was hoping to find out when I posted the thread


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

I reposted this thread with a differnt title! Hopefully it will get some replys.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

057 said:


> *I reposted this thread with a differnt title! Hopefully it will get some replys. *


I really dont think people come on this part of the forum that much...but U neva know-I guess


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, they are better than the ones I make because I don't make them for the B-13!!!!!!!!!! The left one is a GC Camber/Caster plate. The right one is a B-13 rear.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> *Yeah, they are better than the ones I make. I don't make them for the B-13!!!!!!!!!! The left one is a GC Camber/Caster plate. The right one is a B-13 rear. *



WHOA thats mighty noble of you to admit......


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

*.*

I think what Mike is saying is that he does not even make these for the B-13, and these are for the B-13, while the ones he makes are for the B-14, you cannot compare them. But im sure if that company made them for the B-14, Motivational would still be better.


----------

